# Rachio 3 help



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

I just installed rachio 3 and only have 3 zones. Zone 1 takes 5 mins to put down 1/4 inch and zones 2 and 3 take 10 mins to put down 1/4 inch. Id like it to put down and inch a week or so i guess in 2 deep waterings (soaking so they are spread) if possible. Can anyone help me on how to set this up. It looks like it wants to water daily.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Just create a 'fixed' schedule. Other option is to do one of the flex options but only allow it to water twice a week (or whatever you choose).


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In each zone, go to advance settings and adjust the inches/hr to match your findings.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

The Rachio is interesting. Very flexible but it seems like you can spend a lot of effort chasing down their advanced settings to get it to behave the way you want when using the flex options. I'm still trying to dial mine in. To the OP, the Rachio forums seems to have people really willing to help new users.


----------

